
Mover: Easily move files between cloud services - somecoder
https://mover.io/
======
brianjking
Have you used this? I was just looking at these guys along with
[http://www.cloudsfer.com/pricing/#oht:lang=en-
us](http://www.cloudsfer.com/pricing/#oht:lang=en-us) yesterday and would love
to hear your feedback!

